# Tv Orion Vertical LA78041 se calienta demasiado.



## gerardo tovar (Jul 18, 2013)

Hola amigos del foro.

Tengo un tv Orion mod stv2551 (solo encontré diagrama con numero de chasis TMA501A)
la falla que presentaba: una raya horizontal. la revise y remplace el IC la78041 y los capacitores de vertical. (las resistencias marcan bien su valor pero el diagrama me marca valores diferentes).

Funciona bien (con el cambio de piezas) pero el IC vertical se calienta demasiado. Leí unos post en la web y me sugieren cosas diferentes:
1.- poner una resistensia en serie para bajar el VCC del ic de vertical.(pero afecta el vertical un poco)
2.- mejorar el filtrado de Vcc en vertical.
3.- agregar un disipador extra.
4.- cambiar por la78045.



gracias por sus opiniones un saludo.


----------



## osotronico (Jul 18, 2013)

hola gerardo, chequea este link
http://www.eserviceinfo.com/equipment_mfg/ORION_2.html
pregunta, cuando cambiaste el ic, tambien cambiaste todos los filtros? la resistencia, el diodo y el capacitor que salen desde el fbk hasta la alimentacion del ic, lo cambiaste tambien?
otra cosa, una tonteria pero me paso, el ic esta bien sujetado al disipador?


----------



## gerardo tovar (Jul 18, 2013)

gracias.
ya cheque en esa pagina y no encontre el diagrama con el modelo de la tv.
si ya cambie los filtros.
voy a cambiar las piezas desde el flyback y comento que pasa. 


gracias amigo


----------



## gerardo tovar (Jul 24, 2013)

Grcaias osotronico


ya le cambie todos los componentes desde el flyback, y se calentaba menos, pero opte por ponerle el LA78045 y asi quedo mas frio el disipador.      

gracias amigo.


----------

